# How do i play backups?



## tagzard (Jun 8, 2011)

So im going to order the original xbox online and i have a few roms for it so these are my questions:

1: How do i play burned xbox games WITHOUT a mod chip?
2: What type of blank DVD's do i need?


----------



## thaddius (Jun 9, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> 1: How do i play burned xbox games WITHOUT a mod chip?
> 2: What type of blank DVD's do i need?


1: Bing'd that for you. I know of two methods. For the first, you will need a copy of the xbox action replay and a retail copy of MechAssault, Splinter Cell, or 007: Agent Under Fire. Basically you get an exploited save file for the game you have, and after transferring it to your xbox, load it up and it'll run something that'll install the softmod. The other method involves making/buying an xbox to USB cable.
2: Most DVDs should be fine. Never really came across any that didn't work.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 9, 2011)

1)
Softmod it

Your choices for that are either hotswap method 

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=496263

Or a gamesave exploit. For the gamesave exploits you need either a copy of splinter cell, mechassualt or 007 agent under fire. Splinter cell is best to go for as they should all be exploitable, where as only certain copies of mechassult and 007 are. If you go the game save route, then you need to be able to transfer it to the console to run it. So your choices are either an action replay, xbox controller to usb adapter + official memory card or or usb to xbox adapter + a flash drive.

If you go the usb route then there's a tutorial for getting the save across here

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?sho...p;#entry4146066

Controller + memory card here

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=79198 (some of the links are dead, like the controller drivers, but you can just use the xbcd drivers instead I believe)


Once you have the relevant save transferred to the xbox, you just load it up and follow the instructions as most of the save exploits have on screen ones.

Most of the modern softmods install an alternate dash that normally gets put in E:\Dash. So once your up and running you can change that to another one if you want (there are a variety of alternate dashboards) or leave it as it or even customise to your liking.

On the subject of save exploits, from looking around a lot of people seem to go for Krayzie's Ndure Installer, and that's what the usb flash drive tutorial references, so I'd go for that if you are going save exploit, rather than hotswap.

2)

Most games fit on a dvd5, there are a few that are dvd9 (jade empire is, can't remember any others). If you meant what brand of disc, well there are multiple drives in the xbox, some more fussy than others. I've never had one reject Verbatim or Taiyo yuden discs. Although you can run games straight off the hdd with a modded xbox, really not any need to burn them, although if you do go that route, then you are going to have to upgrade the drive as the standard one is only 8GB or 10GB.

Edit: lol, beaten by a minute


----------



## thaddius (Jun 9, 2011)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Edit: lol, beaten by a minute


*maniacal laughter*


----------



## MSaki (Jun 20, 2011)

if you to hack the xbox for backups id say do the hdd hotswap method then use the xbox hdm program to transfer softmod dash then when ready tsop it and get custom bios for your matching xbox ver mine being 1.4

usb mod is always fun to for usb keboard +mouse in linux.



http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=73720


Greetings from MSaki


----------



## YayMii (Jul 15, 2011)

The way I did it was hotswapping the hard drive (open xbox, unplug dvd drive, turn xbox on, unplug IDE cable on hard drive WITHOUT UNPLUGGING THE POWER, plug IDE cable from PC into hard drive. It all works as long as you keep the xbox on the whole time, and plug the IDE cable back into the xbox before turning it off), then using certain programs to copy said hacked save to hard drive.
I have all 3 games for the hacks, but my copy of 007 is incompatible. It was easiest to use Splinter Cell for the hack, it had the most straightforward procedure.


----------

